# Anyone into leather work?



## Mike (21/10/15)

Not the dodgy kind!

Been wanting to try my hand at some stuff for a few years. Would love to have someone to ask a few questions.

First plan is to get some watch straps laser cut and do the finishing / buckle stitching myself. From there I want to try some other things from scratch.

So yes, EcigsSA, who has worked with leather before?


----------



## Paulie (21/10/15)

So who will you be dominating? Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Mike (21/10/15)

A little jealous there bud?  

I'm a handy guy and enjoy making things. Been meaning to get round to this for a while

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Puff Daddy (21/10/15)

It would be cool to see a leather wrapped mod

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## skola (22/10/15)

I've been searching for a leather cover for ages.. A bud of mine did a cover for his reo..
I found some on the net.. 


https://www.etsy.com/listing/245686...-vaporizer-mod-case?ref=listing-shop-header-0



https://www.etsy.com/listing/252250...plain-black-e-cig-mod?ref=shop_home_active_20



https://www.etsy.com/listing/251980821/sigelei-75-watt-tc-box-mod-plain-black?ref=related-5

There's plenty more...


----------



## Puff Daddy (22/10/15)

OMG those looks so good


----------



## Wyvern (22/10/15)

I am sure we can find someone local at one of the millions of craft markets who could make those for you guys. That is if you don't come right on your own - I am horrific with leather or anything that involves stitches.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## stevie g (22/10/15)

Hey Mike if you could make leather skins for our mods that would be amazing.


----------

